# Psycho-Thriller Blank Premieres For Free on BitTorrent



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Today a brand new movie has premiered but this is not the usual Hollywood-style launch. 'Blank', described as an intense psycho-thriller by director Rick L. Winters, will debut on DVD but you can get it for free on BitTorrent too - with the blessing of the entire cast and crew.

"I have seen firsthand the greed that lurks in the Hollywood corporate circles," he said while explaining that after he released his first film, the cast and crew couldn't understand why a distribution company was making all the money. So instead, Rick decided to let the audience distribute 'Blank' for him - via BitTorrent."
http://torrentfreak.com/psycho-thriller-blank-premieres-for-free-on-bittorrent-090321/


----------

